# my new pair of whites tree frogs{update iam sober now}got 3 angles



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

To me this tank is a master peace some of the plants are dieing because of the high moisture but there just adjusting they are on the rebound the 20g is fulled with lots of flat small mossy rocks ,one twisted freaky peace of wild drift wood,a fogger in his water bowl and one life like branch i picked out of a tree last month and endless abouts of moss with small plants of every kind& clover growing out if it I FOUND A PATCH OF 4 LEAF CLOVER SO I HAD TO GET THE CARPET OF MOSS i just felt lucky, ENJOY

heres a question i have only had them for 2 days but don't they supposed to be green..?

the purplish hue in the tank is from the grow light i put over head
View attachment 171316


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

tank looks awesome


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

really natural and compact isn't it ive spent months looking at wallmart& going on hikes up the local stream,, and combing lakes... and this is what i came up with so far..i love ivy they seem to take to moist tanks so well


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

a pic of the fogger coating the greenery-->was that a real word lol,,


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

full tank shot would be nice


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

haha i read your comment just now and you typed the same time i did,,,there ya go once the 3 kinds of ivy's take off its going to be real thick and nice notice the fake flat tree looking thing i build out of nailing peaces of mulch to a peace of chip board iam going to train the ivy under the mounted tree branch to climb up it over the winter


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any tips on making it more natural ill be glad to take them


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everything looks stunning. except the background. Only one side is covered wit the bark background and the other side has those ugly plastic plants. You should go to your local reptile supply and cover the whole background with something like this.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good idea i might check out bigalsonline.com tonight


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

The fogger gives it a realy cool look.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am in the works of a custom back ground using aquarium friendly glue peat moss and i am going to the mill to get some old dried up knots they sawed of the trees i well find something bark encrusted and cool,, then after i get my sh*t i well be getting a peace of stiff plex-o glass that well fit the tank,,then ill smoke a dubbie and come up with a plan... this is great everything seems to be growing well i have 3 kinds of ivy in there, and a fern thats its re-growth is outrageous ,,{ i had two frogs but one died last night} it was my fault something dum was on my fingers " a weird sent" when i picked him out a cricket and he must have got poisoned off it. O well i guess i cant cry over spilled milk i only have a 20g so maybe i was better off with one frog anyways.

hey maybe i could make some mini planters out of fish food containers and glue drill them to the plex
i have bits that wont crack the glass.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Is this the right back ground to order from bigals..?








maybe i should not waste my time making one from scratch and order this one.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Yeah I wouldn't waste time either making one, since it isnt too much money to buy a ready made and safe one.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the only downer on back grounds is it takes up so much tank space,, to me 2-3 inchs is 2-3 inchs lost no mater if it makes the tank look better or not, over all i think ive done good setting up my frog tank my biggest find was the 1x1/12 sheet of wild moss i found by a stream its got about 5 other different kinds of plants and stuff it seems to never stop blooming it really brought my tank to life,,what can i say i got a green thumb


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice frogs, and nice tank also!


----------

